# Bavarian Alpenstrasse



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Does anybody have any info on the Alpenstrasse with reference to suitability for a motorhome ? It looks like a good drive but I don't want to get stuck up narrow mountain passes as she who must be obeyed has a fear of steep roads with big drops and no barriers ever since I took her up Mt. Ventoux to show her Tommy Simpsons memorial.We are off in September to do Bavaria, the romantische road and sink a few litres at the Munich beerfest ( and I haven't told her about that either). Any tips gratefully received

paul


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

elbino said:


> Does anybody have any info on the Alpenstrasse with reference to suitability for a motorhome ? It looks like a good drive but I don't want to get stuck up narrow mountain passes as she who must be obeyed has a fear of steep roads with big drops and no barriers ever since I took her up Mt. Ventoux to show her Tommy Simpsons memorial.We are off in September to do Bavaria, the romantische road and sink a few litres at the Munich beerfest ( and I haven't told her about that either). Any tips gratefully received
> 
> paul


A very pleasant drive.

All on two lane roads.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Alpenstrasse*

Its been a few years ago that we trolled down the Romantische Strasse then along the Alpenstrasse and that was on a motorbike.
Lovely route and I can't remember any scary bits but that could be an age thing.

Steve


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul;

You shouldn't have any problems, we've covered it from Lindau across to Reit Im Winkl but then ran out of time. Must do the other bit sometime 

I notice you also intend to follow the Romantische Strasse as well, I've done a little write up all about German Ferienstrasse or 'holiday routes' which you might find of use, theres a few good links to info on both the Alpinestrasse and the Romantischestrasse.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-215.html

pete


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Thanks all,esp Peejay for the usual informative and exhaustive posts. I am sure we shall have a good trip.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Covered the bit from Lindau to Tegernsee in July - with no problems at all. Lovely drive. [Our first time holidaying in Germany rather than skirting a bit en route to Switzerland.]
There is however a fairly narrow toll road (about 5 euros from memory) alongside the Isar river between Wallgau (n.e. of Garmisch-Partenkirchen) and Sylvenstein. We happened to do it at the weekend when it was probably busier than usual and it poured with rain! The incessant rain drove us to turn off the Alpenstrasse and northwards to sample some of the Romantische Strasse with much better weather.

Enjoy the trip. I hope to go back sometime - although not in July!

Terry


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

I agree, lovely drive, I have even driven it, and like your wife, I can be a bit freeked about steep pass roads when he is driving(and laughing madly)


----------

